# Male vs. Female Guppies



## hhart (Oct 6, 2011)

I have six female guppies in my fish tank, the newest of which I've had for over a year now. In the past three to four months there have been lots of baby guppies. 

I'm thinking that one of my females is not a female. I'm having a really difficult time deciding who it is though. I've read numerous posts, but I still haven't been able to identify the culprit. Any good tips?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

guppys can hold sperm for up to 6 birthings.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Post a pic.

Male fins are held back and pointed.
females are fan like and spread out.
Also most females don't have color on their body.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the males have a gonopodium...kind of like a human has....it points backwards towards his tail...


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

its probably the blue one... it has to be...
unless you dont have a blue one, then its the red one

haha im kidding i have no idea, but post some pics, or a video on youtube with a link here


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Sometimes, the color WILL tell you though. In females, purple, blue, and green won't always show up on the fins and you have to shine a flashlight to tell what color they are. If they are lyretail( the fin is white and is kind of V shaped in color with a black dot on the body) then its most likely male. 
If not color, the females have a dark spot on the body, just in front of where the tail begins, and will generally get fat as the month wears on 
But if you have many babies, its possible they came pregnant, and you now probably have a bunch of little male babies.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorafish said:


> Sometimes, the color WILL tell you though. In females, purple, blue, and green won't always show up on the fins and you have to shine a flashlight to tell what color they are. If they are lyretail( the fin is white and is kind of V shaped in color with a black dot on the body) then its most likely male.
> If not color, the females have a dark spot on the body, just in front of where the tail begins, and will generally get fat as the month wears on
> But if you have many babies, its possible they came pregnant, and you now probably have a bunch of little male babies.



yea ive had females that have some blue just when its dark and you shine the light, but i have a lyretail female too and the tail is round but clear in the middle, with color on the edges, 

and males have this

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Livebe6.jpg

^^^^^^

while females have a round anal fin vvvvvvv



http://www.thinkfish.co.uk/fishimages/0902_guppy_female.jpg


----------

